# fed up with dodgy slide type waste valves



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

the only recurring problem I've had with our Kreos are the slide type waste water valves serving the kitchen and bathroom. They are cable operated and every season they jam, probably because the inner cables stick in the outers making them impossible to operate. The way I had been dealing with it was to climb under the MH, undo the cables and try to flush them out with WD40 but it wasn't always a complete success. So I put on my thinking cap and came up with a solution

My fix was to open both valves permanently and install a 1/4 turn ball valve on the common outlet. It has proved to be a great success and I still have all the skin on my knuckles as proof. The total cost was about €12 but the result to quote a well known ad was priceless. The only minor downside is that I must empty both tanks at the same time but it's a small price to pay for a smoother operation. Oh and bracketing consists of heavy duty cable ties which do the job adequately but I'm sure the factory could come up with a more stable method.

Pic attached showing new setup. old valve actuator is hidden behind step.
I had a thought to send the pic to Laika as a cheap fix for a niggly problem, what do folk think? Will Laika pay any heed to it?

Noel


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi Tincan, your waste outlet looks to be just what I need on my Chausson. could you please tell me where you obtained the Ball valve.
Colin


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

nomad said:


> Hi Tincan, your waste outlet looks to be just what I need on my Chausson. could you please tell me where you obtained the Ball valve.
> Colin


Colin, my local plumbing store, it's a 40 mm valve but you prob need to check the size of yours. I cut a short piece off mine and brought to the store to ensure it was the right size. a few hours toying with angles and elbows and the job was oxo.
noel


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

this is going to be my next chore. thanks for info.

cabby


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Many thanks Noel, I've often looked but only in camping and caravan type of shops. I will check my local plumbers merchants for one.
Colin


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Colin & Cabby,

Glad to be some help.

I'd be interested to see the results when you complete the fix. I'm particularly interested in the bracketing arrangements you come up with.

Noel


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Fit an electric ball valve.

Pull over drain, press button, job done and dry legs and feet.

TM


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Thanks teemyob, I expect that finding an electric 40mm ball valve will be more difficult than finding a manual one. I've been to one plumbers merchants this morning without success, but I'll keep trying.
Colin


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Valve


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi Noel and Teemyob, I have found a manual valve on Ebay but at almost £30 I think its too much, as for the electrical one I expect its even dearer. Many thanks
Colin


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey Colin,
the beauty of ebay is the number of vendors, try this one

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/PVC-fitting-...10-bar-/121311797484?pt=UK_Bathroom_Mats_Rugs


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Noel I have just placed my order.
Colin


----------

